# Neuer PC geht einfach aus (und meist nicht wieder an)



## MC-René (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Habe folgendes System gebastelt:
1 x 1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GT220 GV-N220OC-1GI GDDR3 PCIe 
1 x LG GH22LS50 SATA Schwarz Retail 
1 x 1000GB Western Digital WD10EARS Caviar Green
1 x Intel Core2Duo E7600 3.06GHz 1066MHz S775 3MB 65W BOX
1 x 80x80x25 Enermax UC-8 14-32dB(A) schwarz/transparent
2 x 1024MB Mushkin PC2-6400 800MHz CL5 
1 x 60x60x25 SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-34-12 12dB(A) schwarz
1 x GIGABYTE GA-G41M-ES2L G41 S775 mATX 
1x Windows 7 HomePremium 32bit

a.) Die Win7 Installation hat schon ewig gedauert (länger als bei meinen bisherigen PC's)...
Auch beim Treiberinstallieren (Chipsatz, Graka, usw.) hat alles ewig gedauert...
Bei Nero9 installieren ist er dann abgestürzt, und neu gestartet.

b.) Nun stürzt er öfters ab und startet neu, manchmal kann ich den PC jedoch nicht neu starten, sondern muss erst die Stromversorgung kpl. für mehrere Minuten trennen und dann geht der Start wieder...

c.) Was mich auch wundert ist, dass die o.g. Graka keinen eigenen Stromanschluß hat. Selbst meine 8800GT hat einen... ?

Hat jemand einen Tip? SInd alles neue Komponenten!


----------



## chmee (11. Januar 2010)

Ein neues System, also..

Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass gewisse Kombinationen an Mainboard und Ram nicht wirklich sauber laufen. zB Hat mein Asus P5Ne mit den Kingston Value nicht sauber laufen wollen. Mit A-Data und GEIL dagegen ist alles in Butter. Hol Dir mal *memtest* und überprüf mal, ob Speicherfehler angezeigt werden, (obwohl die obige Aussage damit auch nicht bestätigt werden konnte).

Möglicherweise sitzt der Kühler nicht richtig plan auf der CPU?! (Temperatur beäugt?) Vielleicht ist die Leitpaste nicht sauber verteilt und es sind Luftlöcher entstanden.

zu c) : Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Die kleineren Grafikkarten ziehen weniger Strom und können komplett über den PCIe-Slot versorgt werden.

Ich sehe oben auch kein Netzteil aufgeführt. Ist es das alte Netzteil? Ist es uU defekt und ein Kondensator ist geplatzt? Das ist eine mögliche Erklärung, dass das Netzteil "kalt" funktioniert und zusammenbricht, wenn es warm geworden ist oder mehr Leistung liefern soll.

p.s.: Optimalerweise (Ich weiss nicht, ob der G41-Chipsatz asymmetrisch RAM und CPU ansteuern kann) hätte ich zu einer 1066MHz-CPU auch dementsprechendes RAM genommen und nicht PC2-6400 800MHz. (Sehe grad auf der Intelseite, dass der Chipsatz nur max DDR2-800MHz nutzen kann, also Aussage obsolet)

mfg chmee


----------



## MC-René (11. Januar 2010)

Sorry:

Netzteil ist ein XILENCE 550W (ich weiß nicht der Brüller, aber sollte dennoch ausreichen)...

CPU Temp ist regelmäßig zwischen 30-35° C...

Und was meinst Du zu b.)? Wäre das auch auf den RAM zurückzuführen?

Ach ja: Hab mal (über Google) was gefunden, das die beiden 4-Poligen Stecker vom Netzteil unterschiedlich sind... (1 davon versorgt ja die CPU)... (Ich dachte die beiden wären 1. Codiert und 2. gleich belegt?)


----------



## Stonefish (12. Januar 2010)

Es bestreitet ja keiner, dass auch ein Xilence Netzteil "ausreichen" kann. (Zumal auch nicht jeder 50 Euro und mehr in ein Netzteil stecken will und kann.)
Dennoch kann es ja defekt sein, so dass es zwar noch geringe Leistung liefert, den PC dann aber bei höheren Anforderungen nicht mehr versorgen kann, was unweigerlich zum Absturz/Neustart des Systems führt. Ein testweiser Austausch gegen ein zweifelsfrei funktionstüchtiges Netzteil könnte also eventuell das Problem beheben. Die Symptome würden jedenfalls passen.
Ist es denn eigentlich nun ein "altes" Netzteil oder nicht? Falls ja, wären die Ampere-Werte auf der +3,3V, +5V und +12V Leitung interessant - könntest Du die vielleicht mal posten? (Stehen auf einem Aufkleber an der Seite des Netzteils)
Du kannst im BIOS auch die Spannungswerte des Netzteils auslesen. Auf der +3,3V, +5V und +12V Leitung müssen auch soviel Volt anliegen, wie ihre Namen vermuten lassen. Sollte es da größere Schwankungen oder Abweichungen geben, stimmt was mit dem Netzteil nicht.

Du hast aber Recht: Symptom b) will nicht ganz zur Ursache defekter Arbeitsspeicher passen. (Die Neustarts schon, aber das minutenlange Trennen vom Netz bevor der Rechner wieder booten kann nicht.)
Dennoch wäre der RAM auch die erste Sache, die ich testen würde. Gerade wenn Mainboard und RAM inkompatibel sein sollten, passieren manchmal die abenteuerlichsten Dinge. Also selbst wenn Memtest keine Fehler zurückmeldet, kann ein testweiser Austausch Wunder wirken. (Wenn Du gerade keine Module zum Austauschen auftreiben kannst, probiere doch zumindest mal mit jeweils nur einem der beiden Riegel zu booten und teste ob das Problem wieder auftritt.)

Was ebenfalls noch aufschlussreich sein kann, wäre alle Komponenten, die zum Booten nicht zwangsläufig nötig sind (Optische Laufwerke, Maus etc.) mal abzustecken und dann zu schauen ob das Problem wieder auftritt. Falls nicht dann nach und nach die einzelnen Komponenten wieder anstecken und testen. Wenn der Fehler wieder auftritt, war die zuletzt angesteckte Komponente schuld. (Oder aber das Netzteil, das plötzlich wieder mehr Komponenten versorgen musste, als es konnte.)

Der 4-polige 12V Stecker, der die CPU mit versorgt und der 4-polige, der zusammen mit dem 20-poligen das Mainboard versorgt sind *nicht* identisch. Der CPU-Stecker hängt nur an der 12V-Leitung des Netzteils. Der 20+4 Stecker des Mainboards auch an allen anderen. (Und nein, die Stränge, die beim 20+4 Stecker ebenfalls an der 12V Leitung hängen sind - zumindest bei meinem Netzteil - nicht die, die im 4-poligen Zusatzstecker zusammen kommen.)


----------



## MC-René (12. Januar 2010)

Erstmal Danke für Deine Antwort!



> Ist es denn eigentlich nun ein "altes" Netzteil oder nicht?



Es ist nagelneu! Hab auch ein Netzteil Testgerät, welches mir die Spannungswerte anzeigt und bei Strömen außerhalb der ATX-Toleranz sich meldet: Alles i.O. (--> was nicht heißen soll, dass das unter Last auch so ist)

Der Rechner lief gestern Nachmittag von 15h an... (mehr dazu gleich)

*Memtest *ausgeführt, bei 130% abgrebochen: *0 Errors*

SiSoftware Sandra installiert und alle Tests über Nacht laufen lassen (Rechner lief also von 15h an durch)...
Heute morgen war PC aus!? 

Lt. MB-Hersteller gibt es zwar ein *Bios-Update*, dieses soll lt. Info des Herstellers lediglich "Fix Wakeup On LAN issue "

*SiSoftware* hat mir beim 1. Systemtest als Warning angezeigt, dass der *FSB ausserhalb der Spezifikationen *des Chipsatzes liegt...

Noch was: Beim 1. Start war der Multiplikator auf 8x266 gestellt, sodass beim Start E7600@2,13GHz angezeigt wurde (Eigentlich dachte ich, dass das Automatisch eingestellt wird. Hab dann den Multi auf 11,5 gestellt, jetzt steht da E7600@3,06 GHz oder so... Der FSB steht auf "Auto"... 



> Der 4-polige 12V Stecker, der die CPU mit versorgt und der 4-polige, der zusammen mit dem 20-poligen das Mainboard versorgt sind nicht identisch.



Ich meine NICHT den 4-Poligen Stecker vom 20+4 Mainboard Anschluß, sonder einen 2*4 Poligen Stecker den ich teilen kann, welcher demnach die 12V CPU-Versorgung darstellt. Rausgefunden dazu habe ich, dass es wohl Boards gibt die nen 8-Poligen Stecker brauchen und welche, die nen 4-Poligen brauchen.

CPU-Burn hab ich auch 5*30 Sek. ausgeführt ohne Absturz...



*Edit:* Hab gerade in der CPU-Support-List gesehen, dass die CPU ab Update F6 unterstützt wird... Werd das heute Mittag mal ausprobieren, aber bzgl. Problem b.) passt das ja dann auch nicht... Oder!?


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2010)

Das BIOS (Mainboard) muß den Prozessor zweifelsfrei unterstützen. Die falsche FSB und uU falsche Voltwerte für die CPU könnten darauf zurückzuführen sein und damit auch die Abstürze und unsauberes Startverhalten. Erstmal BIOS rauf, dann sehen wir weiter.

mfg chmee


----------



## Stonefish (12. Januar 2010)

MC-René hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine NICHT den 4-Poligen Stecker vom 20+4 Mainboard Anschluß, sonder einen 2*4 Poligen Stecker den ich teilen kann, welcher demnach die 12V CPU-Versorgung darstellt. Rausgefunden dazu habe ich, dass es wohl Boards gibt die nen 8-Poligen Stecker brauchen und welche, die nen 4-Poligen brauchen.



Achso sorry, das habe ich dann falsch verstanden. (War schon spät)
Aber ja, es gibt Boards mit zwei 4-poligen 12V-Steckern. Prinzipiell "brauchen" tut das Board aber nicht beide - das hängt von der verbauten CPU ab. Alle normalsterblichen Prozessoren bis ca, 125W TDP würden auf so einem Board auch laufen, wenn nur einer der beiden 12V-Extrastecker angeschlossen ist. Will man CPUs mit höherer TDP nutzen, käme man aber um ein Board (und ein Netzteil) mit zwei solchen 4-poligen 12V-Anschlüssen nicht herum. (Gerade bei Server-CPUs oder einigen AMD-Modellen kann man an diese Grenze stoßen.)
Die beiden 12V-Extrastecker sind aber aber identisch, klar.


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2010)

Nur mal Nebenbei : Ich hab grad nochmal 2x1GB in meinen Rechner gepackt. Wer glaubt, dass ein Rechner immer sofort startet, ist naiv  Regeln, die ich auf dem P5NE SLI befolgen musste

1. Memory-Takt auf 667MHz runtersetzen (mit 800MHz wollte er bei 4 Riegeln gar nicht booten)
2. Speicher-Spannung auf 2,1v hochsetzen (da ist wohl die Stromzufuhr zu empfindlich)
3. RAM-Zugriffszeiten manuell setzen! ras,cas etc..

Nun hab ich 4x1GB von 2xGEIL und 2xMushkin zu laufen. Die paar MHz Ramtakt sind verschmerzbar, verglichen mit Dateiauslagerungen infolge zu wenig Speicher. Hat mich eben auch wieder ne halbe Stunde gekostet *grunz*

mfg chmee


----------



## MC-René (14. Januar 2010)

So...

Hab mal BIOS-Update gemacht und "Load Bios Defaults"...

1.) Neustart, Prozessor wird als E7600@2,13GHz (8x266) erkannt... 
2.) Ins Bios und Multi auf 11,5 
3.) Neustart, Prozessor wird als E7600@3,06GHz (11,5x266) erkannt... 
4.) Kein Absturz mehr seit dem...
5.) Ist auch flotter unterwegs und hat Treiber installiert, die er vorher verweigerte...

Danke an alle Tippgeber! Echt

Dennoch:
Der Kaltstart ist hat, nachdem ich das Teil ins Wohnzimmer transportiert habe nicht funktioniert. Ist einfach nicht angegangen? Erst nach dem ich den Mainboard Stecker (20+4) abgezogen + neu aufgesteckt hatte war der Start problemlos möglich. 
Hinweis dazu: Vor dem o.g. Kaltstart habe ich einen Mainboard Pfostenstecker abgezogen und nen anderen Stecker (der vom IR-Empfänger) aufgesteckt! Könnte deshalb der Start nicht geklappt haben!?

Seit dem läuft das Teil normal... dennoch hoffe ich auf Tipps da das Teil morgen verschenkt wird und der beschenkte nen fuunktionierendes Gerät haben soll!

So weit...


----------



## bofh1337 (15. Januar 2010)

Stonefish hat gesagt.:


> Es bestreitet ja keiner, dass auch ein Xilence Netzteil "ausreichen" kann. (Zumal auch nicht jeder 50 Euro und mehr in ein Netzteil stecken will und kann.)



Wenn man aber bedenkt, das man einem billigen Netzteil, welches vermutlich kein "active PFC" besitzt, Hardware im Wert von 1000 Euro (oder sogar noch mehr) anvertraut und die komplette Stabilität des Systems an den durchgelassenen Spannungsspitzen hängt, sollte man sich doch mal ein wenig sorgen machen, ob man nicht 30 Euro mehr bezahlt uns sich etwas anderes holt 


Das der Rechner schon beim Kaltstart einfach nicht anspringen will, könnte ein Zeichen für Überlastung (Anlauf-Spannung) des Netzteiles sein......


----------



## MC-René (15. Januar 2010)

> Wenn man aber bedenkt, das man einem billigen Netzteil, welches vermutlich kein "active PFC" besitzt, Hardware im Wert von 1000 Euro (oder sogar noch mehr) anvertraut und die komplette Stabilität des Systems an den durchgelassenen Spannungsspitzen hängt, sollte man sich doch mal ein wenig sorgen machen, ob man nicht 30 Euro mehr bezahlt uns sich etwas anderes holt



Na ja, wer hierfür 1.000 EUR ausgibt ist selbst Schuld:

1 x XILENCE 550W
1 x 1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GT220 GV-N220OC-1GI GDDR3 PCIe 
1 x LG GH22LS50 SATA Schwarz Retail 
1 x 1000GB Western Digital WD10EARS Caviar Green
1 x Intel Core2Duo E7600 3.06GHz 1066MHz S775 3MB 65W BOX
1 x 80x80x25 Enermax UC-8 14-32dB(A) schwarz/transparent
2 x 1024MB Mushkin PC2-6400 800MHz CL5 
1 x 60x60x25 SilenX iXtrema Pro IXP-34-12 12dB(A) schwarz
1 x GIGABYTE GA-G41M-ES2L G41 S775 mATX

Darüberhinaus ist das XILENCE Netzteil nicht das günstigste was es auf dem Markt gibt. Es gehört zwar zur unteren Preiskategorie, aber kostet dennoch rd. 40,- EUR


----------

